# what cage cleaner do u use?



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

was just wondering what u guys use to clean and disinfect ur rubs x


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

For general cleaning we just use Pets at Home pet disinfectant
For particularly stinky jobs we use Milton baby safe disinfectant aswell, upon recommendation from someone here (can't remember who now, but thanks!)


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for ur reply hun, was just asking as we have a really smelly buck atm who sprays his wee everywhere....
to the extent that i have to wash his rub out every morning as hes making the wire on his rub go green and skanky.... and thats with only 1 night of wee.

have tried washing it with washing up liquid and that works for the night, but thats it... ive also tried a lemon scented cage cleaner, and that doesnt work either 

any other ideas? x


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Vinegar is excellent for neutralizing the ammonia in urine


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ok, so how do u use it, just on its own? and are the meeces allowed back in the rub straight after? x


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I usually disinfect with virkon, but for piddly smells I rinse after with water that has some vingar added, works great for the base of my mouse cage and for my bunnies litter tray


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

I use white vinegar for jobs like that, it just seems to smell less, well vinegary

:?


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

LOL yes, definitly white vinegar, I did use malt once when I had run out though.....


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ok lovely, thanks guys


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

We use "Bob Martin, my little friend, Cage Disinfectant" here's their website link: http://www.bobmartin.co.uk


----------

